# LOWES Store Muriatic Acid $7.28 Gallon



## tgeer2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I found a gallon of Muriatic Acid at LOWES Hardware for $7.28 a gallon, and found it in with the paint thinners and furniture strippers aisle. Its made by KLEAN STRIP and is 20 Baume - Hydrochloric Acid 31.45% by weight. I was wondering if anyone has used this for Aqua Regia formula? Would it work? Still trying to learn the percentages of each acids and just wanted to make sure it was strong enough for this process before I purchased. Also being new at this and new to this forum, I was wondering if there is a section in this forum to cross-reference abbreviations people use all the time? This forum is absolutely fantastic, I have spent many hours reading posts after posts and trying to learn as much as I can before I start asking questions. Would it be beneficial to people here to have a section on cross-referencing for example: AR = Aqua Regia, etc etc. After spending time reading these posts its second nature remembering the ones you see time after time that people use but there are also the ones I see and forget soon after, and I might not see again for a very long time. This is just a suggestion and not trying to make this difficult (or maybe I am) but I think this would be a great tool, and I am talking about basic abbreviations not complex so people don't misinterpret the wrong information. Safety is always a issue. Thanks for reading and maybe this is just my stupid thoughts running around in my head today!


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 23, 2011)

I go out to the garden center at Lowes and buy the swimming pool muriatic acid (31.45%) two one gallon jugs sell for 9.99 plus tax (~$5 each). It's in a brown cardboard box.

I use it all the time for all of my HCl needs.

Steve


----------



## tgeer2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Steve for saving me some money. I'll be stopping by your store real soon to buy some supplies, but now I am after some Nitric acid or making my own - thanks again for your help. Tom


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 23, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> I go out to the garden center at Lowes and buy the swimming pool muriatic acid (31.45%) two one gallon jugs sell for 9.99 plus tax (~$5 each). It's in a brown cardboard box.
> 
> I use it all the time for all of my HCl needs.
> 
> Steve



Hmmm. I didn't know the pool section had it's own HCL. I always get mine from the paint section like tgeer2. I will have to stock up when it's back in season. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 23, 2011)

My Lowes carries it year round.

Steve


----------



## 4metals (Jan 23, 2011)

> My Lowes carries it year round.



Maybe that's because you're far enough south to keep your swimming pool open all year.

I'm envious! 8)


----------



## Emmjae (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm, I've never looked for pool muratic. I usually buy mine at Ace Hardware. They sell there's for 5.99/gal. here. Thanks for the heads up Steve, I'll be checking this out 8)


----------



## burban (Mar 29, 2011)

Home Depot carries it in the cardboard box with 2 bottles for $10 as well. I found it out in the garden section. I remember using this in pools to raise the Ph I think, also helped an uncle use it to clean log chains for painting.


----------



## adam_mizer (Mar 29, 2011)

Further north you go I believe it becomes seasonal.
Nice that its available in the paint department, asked questions about when they get pool supply's and they said maybe next month.

Now I will go check Home Depot for the 2 jugs, did not know they carry them also.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2011)

burban said:


> I remember using this in pools to raise the Ph I think,


It's used to lower the PH to inhibit and stop the growth of algea,and the likes.


burban said:


> also helped an uncle use it to clean log chains for painting.


I believe you are thinking of phosphoric acid.It can take off layers of surface rust pretty effeciently and effectively.


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought 3 gal. here for 3.99gl at ACE Hardware.


----------

